# Urgent! renewable contract: correct wording



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi all,
I have a contract which is supposed to be renewable, but includes the wording:

*2. Contract is renewable at landlords discretion.*

This does not strike me as appropriate wording. Anyone have any experience of this please?

Advice appreciated - thanks as always!!!





CONDITIONS MUTUALLY AGREED UPON AS UNDER الشروط المتفق عليها كما يلي 
1- يتعهد المستأجر أن لا ينقل موضوع الايجار الى أحد غيره بأي عنوان كان. 
1- The Tenant Undertakes not transfer the Subject of Tenancy to anyone else under any circumstances. 
2- يكون تجديد موضوع الايجار باختيار المؤجر و اذا لم يجب المستأجر على طلب التجديد فسيكون ملزماً بالايجار الذي طلب المؤجر منه. 
2- Renewal of Tenancy is at the discretion of the Landlord. If the Tenant does not renew the Tenancy on Expiry Date he will have to pay the rent as demanded. 
3- تعتبر هذه الوثيقة قائمة الى انتهاء المدة المقررة و تسقط من الاعتبار حال انتهاء هذه المدة. 
3- The Contract is valid upto the end of the specified period after which date it is considered null and void. 
4- في حالة الاخلاء يتعهد المستأجر و يلتزم أن لا يزيل أي شيء ثبته في الجدار مثل مد الاسلاك الكهربائية و أنابيب الماء و الصوان و جميع الادوات الصحية و غيرها التي تسبب أضرار للجدار و تعتبر هذه الشروط نافذة المفعول. 
4- At the time vacating, the Tenant undertakes not to remove anything fixed or nailed on the wall, such as Electric Wirings, Water Pipes, Sanitary Installations etc.. Which may cause Damage to the wall. 
5- اذا أراد المستأجر احذاث أي اصلاح أو ترميم أو ادخال تحسينات في المحل المؤجر فيكون ذلك على نفقته و حسابه الخاص و عليه أيضا مراجعة المؤجر للحصول على موافقته. 
5- If the Tenant wishes to carry out Repairs or Adjustments to the Subject of Tenancy he has to do it at his own Expense but has ask permission of the Landlord. 
6- اذا خالف المستأجر أحد الشروط المسجلة ضمن هذه الوثيقة فمن حق المؤجر اخراج المستأجر من ملكه فوراً و تسقط حقوق المستأجر من الاعتبار و لا له حق في أن يتمسك بشروط هذه الوثيقة. 
6- If the Tenant acts against any of the Conditions made in this Contract the Landlord has the Right to Eject to the Tenant from his premises instantly and the Tenant loses his Rights to the Conditions of the Contract. 
7- يتعهد المستأجر بدفع كل ضريبة تفرضها الحكومة على المحل المؤجر كضريبة البلدية و غيرها من الادارات الحكومية سواء في الحاضر أو في المستقبل. 
7- The Tenant undertakes to pay all taxes levied by the Government on the Subject of Tenancy such as Municipal or other Government taxes in force now or in the future. 
8- اذا أراد المستأجر اخلاء المحل المؤجر أو مغادرته بواسطة السفر من البلاد أو غير ذلك فعليه اشعار المؤجر رسمياً للحصول على موافقته و ان سافر المستأجر بدون اشعار المؤجر فللمؤجر الحق و التصرف في فتح المحل المؤجر بصفته المالك الشرعي و لا للمستأجر أي حق في المستقبل. 
8- If the Tenant wishes to vacate the Subject of Tenancy or leave the town, he should officially inform the Landlord and obtain his consent. If the Tenant leaves without informing the Landlord, the Landlord has the right to open the Premises in his capacity as the Legal Owner, and the Tenant has not right to Objection or Claim in the future. 
9- في حال غيبة المستأجر عن البلد بعد انتهاء مدة الايجار أو مغادرته منها بدون رضى المالك أو في حالة عدم تسديد المتبقي عليه من الايجار فللمالك الحق برفع شكواه الى المحكمة الشرعية المحلية في فتح المحل و تسليمه بعد حصر ما فيه و تسديد ما على المستأجر من الديون للمالك. 
9- If the Tenant is absent from the town at the expiry of the Period of Tenancy or leaves the Premises without the Landlord's consent or if he has not paid the balance of the Rent due by him the Landlord has the right to ask at the Local Sharia Court to open and hand over to him the Premises after counting and selling the contents and paying the Landlord his dues.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Slightly one sided then....

If I recall there's a standard rental contract that the rent committee put out that they expect all tenancies to be signed under, have a search on their website, you might be surprised.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Slightly one sided then....
> 
> If I recall there's a standard rental contract that the rent committee put out that they expect all tenancies to be signed under, have a search on their website, you might be surprised.


thanks Andy - where can i find their website?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

04-2215555 Is their phone number...


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

I think that is the standard contract wording - I'm pretty sure mine says exactly the same...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Welcome to the Official Dubai Real Estate Community website - why have a dog.....


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

awesome - thanks!


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> I think that is the standard contract wording - I'm pretty sure mine says exactly the same...



That's standard. As long as it doesn't state that it's NON RENEWABLE anywhere, you're fine. That is what ours says.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

phew ! thanks


----------

